# The Cowboy Boots



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2009)

*The Cowboy** Boots 


*[font=&quot](Anyone who has ever dressed  a child will love this one!) 
 

[/font][font=&quot]http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vcGhvdG9idWNrZXQuY29t


[/font]Did you hear about the Texas teacher
 who was helping one of her  kindergarten 
students put on  his cowboy boots? 

 He asked for help and she could see why. 
Even with her pulling and him pushing,
the little boots still didn't want to go on.
By the time they got the second boot on, 
she had worked up a sweat. 

 She almost cried when the  little boy said, 'Teacher, 
They're on the wrong feet.'  she looked, and sure enough,  
They were. It wasn't any easier  pulling the boots off 
than it was   putting them on. 


She managed to keep her cool as  together 
they worked to get  the boots back on, this 
time  on the right feet. 

He then announced,  'These aren't my boots.' 
She bit her tongue rather than  get right in his 
face and scream,  'Why didn't you say so?',  
like she wanted to know.   Once again, she 
struggled to  help him pull the ill-fitting  boots 
off his little feet.

 No sooner had they gotten the  boots off when he said, 
 'They're my brother's boots.  My Mom made me wear 'em.' 

Now she didn't know if she  should laugh or cry.
But, she mustered up what  grace and courage she had
 left to wrestle the boots on  his feet again. 

 Helping him into his coat, she asked,  'Now, where 
are your Mittens?'  

He said, *'I stuffed 'em in the toes  of my boots.' 




**http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vcGhvdG9idWNrZXQuY29t






http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vcGhvdG9idWNrZXQuY29t



She will be eligible for parole  in three years! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







*


----------



## cman95 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am still laughing as I type this.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 15, 2009)

If I ever have another son... he'll go barefootin'.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 15, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	








That is hilarious, I have a 4 year old daughter and now I have a picture in my head of her doing this.......and she would
[/font]


----------

